# New to camping, Honda Odessey, 5 person family - what are our options?



## LongFarmer (May 23, 2017)

New to site and very excited to start reading in all topic areas.

My kids are finally old enough that I feel okay about trying camping and I think I have hubby on board. We had the use of a family member's trailer this week-end and it went well!

I'm now looking into new or new to me camper options. My needs are that it must be able to be pulled by our Honda Odessey, it needs to fit all 5 of us. Also, it needs to be reasonably priced. We do okay but we aren't able to just throw money around. :surprise: I love the idea of a Class C motorhome but hubby's not convinced. 

I have the option to buy a friend's old pop up for under $1000 but I'm not sure how long we could use it before it would be turned into a utility trailer. I'm not 100% sold on a pop up but I think that's our only option?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi LongFarmer - welcome to the forum. 

A pop up is a good solution for your Odessey's towing abilities. You might consider adding a cabin style tent to go along with it as a second "room". Some campgrounds let you add another "dwelling" without a problem, other campgrounds only allow one "dwelling" per site. 

We do this all the time as we have a small travel trailer, and use an 8x7 or a 10x9 instant tent. On the times it is restricted on having a tent on the site, too, I use a screen room - mine is a 10x10 instant type - and just put up some fabric shower curtains/sheets/tarps as walls for a bit of privacy if needed. It seemed that by the screen room not having a bathtub floor (like most inexpensive tents) which covers the grass, it makes it more palatable to the campground than a tent. 

While you might not want your kids to sleep outside of the pop up, it is a good to have an extra area for hanging out in during the day and gives everyone more personal space.


----------



## LongFarmer (May 23, 2017)

Thank you for your reply!

We ended up buying our friend's pop up tent trailer and our first trip is coming up soon. I also took your reply to heart and I bought a tent as well. I was initially looking for a dining tent type style but instead I got a regular tent because it had some features I like and was in a more comfortable price range!


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice! Enjoy your trip.


----------

